

SWAT team kills 107-year-old Arkansas man in shootout - tyohn
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57601870/swat-team-kills-107-year-old-arkansas-man-in-shootout/

======
venomsnake
At first I thought it was an Onion article.

------
lutusp
> , nor his roll [sic] in the alleged aggravated assault.

His "roll"? Really? By a professional journalist, on the official CBS news
site?

For whom do these egregious misspellings not leap off the page to assault the
eye?

Would it be out of bounds to announce the end of print literacy?

~~~
jgeorge
They only leap off the page if you actually read the article. More and more
"journalism" today I'm convinced goes from author to print without so much as
an editor even acknowledging something was published.

